# Can't pinch this tail



## flatsmaster (Jun 9, 2013)

My buddy whos a guide sent me this pic of a red that did battle with something big and survived ... Said it still put up a good fight !!!!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 9, 2013)

That smarts


----------



## sea trout (Jun 9, 2013)

cool!!!! congrats to the red for being tough!!!!!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 10, 2013)

My guess would be a bootlenose got him .... there like the wolves of the lagoon ... there smart and work together ... youll see 3 of them start circling real fast then blast whatever they have trapped between them .... but thought it was a cool pic and his client couldnt believe it ... another cool memory brought to you by the great outdoors!!!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 10, 2013)

I've never seen one missing the whole tail? It seems like it's fairly common to see the bigger reds and sometimes trout missing some of it though.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 11, 2013)

Did they let that one go? I would have just because he's a fighter.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 11, 2013)

Hit-n-miss .... yep it was released but not sure how much tailing it gonna do !!!


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats pretty neat! Probably won't catch another one like that the rest of his life.


----------



## ssiredfish (Jun 12, 2013)

flatsmaster said:


> Hit-n-miss .... yep it was released but not sure how much tailing it gonna do !!!



badump-chink


----------



## PappyHoel (Jun 14, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> I've never seen one missing the whole tail? It seems like it's fairly common to see the bigger reds and sometimes trout missing some of it though.



I guess you see the bigger ones because they actually got away.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 15, 2013)

Ouch, looks like it barely got away from a predator but it may not be so lucky next time.


----------



## doates (Jun 19, 2013)

That one gets a free pass forever.


----------



## Cabin creek man (Jun 19, 2013)

I caught a red aeveral years ago at night in the surf at edisto island in late aug that had perfect v shark teeth marks down its side. The fish fought hard and even though it did have some white meat showing it seemed fine. Actually caught two that night the biggest was a 41 pounder and the one withthe shark bite weighed in at 33 pounds on the hand scale. Never had another night quite that good but gonna keep trying.


----------

